# Pressure shoe/Shaw guard for re-sawing



## Jelly (24 Jan 2016)

I'm just about to build a resaw fence for a bandsaw, but whilst thinking about it was reminded of how the stenner resaws I used to use worked, with a fence to set the width, and a spring loaded feed wheel which kept it firmly against the fence.

Would it be worthwhile making a pressure shole to keep the board firmly pressed to the fence for this kind of work.

My idea is to build a roller fence and a Shaw guard like pressure shoe with twin rollers to apply pressure in front of the blade, other than secure attachment to the table is there a downside to this arrangement, other than possibly being overkill.


----------



## blackrodd (24 Jan 2016)

I would say that anything that keeps the timber flat against the fence is good and necessary for safe use at speed.
Our feeds were weights and a big pedal at the "Driving" end.
If you're really making a re-saw I think you should have a feed wheel, doubling up as a pressure wheel, ours had to turn out some work in a day
In the mill, When the resaw's were set up and could not be stopped, we would use the big Stenner and deep cutting a
a 9x2, or whatever, would involve a pair of pushsticks keeping the stock firmly against the fence.
Regards Rodders


----------



## marcros (24 Jan 2016)

have you looked at magswitches?

I tend to be a buyer rather than a maker, due to time (and to be hones, skill) so may not be what you are looking for. it needs soe other bits, i.e. the starter kit too I think http://magswitch.com.au/product/magswit ... ttachment/


----------



## TFrench (24 Jan 2016)

One came up on my pinterest page that used rollerblade wheels mounted in a fence to apply the pressure - I thought it looked a good cheap way of doing it.


----------



## Jelly (25 Jan 2016)

blackrodd":3nc4ylrp said:


> I would say that anything that keeps the timber flat against the fence is good and necessary for safe use at speed.
> Our feeds were weights and a big pedal at the "Driving" end.
> If you're really making a re-saw I think you should have a feed wheel, doubling up as a pressure wheel, ours had to turn out some work in a day
> In the mill, When the resaw's were set up and could not be stopped, we would use the big Stenner and deep cutting a
> ...



You're thinking of a very similar machine to me I daresay, the bandsaw I'm doing this for is a wee startrite so nothing quite on that scale.

I've been used a particularly wide spirit level clamped to the table and two push sticks to resaw narrow boards much as you describe, and it feels like it would be easy to do a mischief to the saw, and cause a snapped blade (a situation I have an understandable fear of) or stalled blade and damaged tyre.

I considered making a powerfeed, but I'd be worried about applying too much force for the beam strength of the blade (it will tension a ½" M42 or ¾" carbon steel blade comfortably, but I'd be looking to put at least a 1", if not 1¼" on before using a powerfeed).

Macros: I like the idea of using rare earth magnets rather than clamps to attach... my long term plan was to machine a Dovetail way or t-track for the fence, but if magnets work well I could avoid that work entirely!


----------



## custard (25 Jan 2016)

If the workpiece is accurately squared, and the bandsaw and fence are correctly set up, then personally I don't think it's necessary. I've cut 250mm veneers on a bandsaw without any issues and people with bigger bandsaws have gone even further. When I've used a big industrial bandsaw/re-saw the side pressure was really just a by-product of the feed rollers.


----------



## blackrodd (25 Jan 2016)

custard":emrefomm said:


> If the workpiece is accurately squared, and the bandsaw and fence are correctly set up, then personally I don't think it's necessary. I've cut 250mm veneers on a bandsaw without any issues and people with bigger bandsaws have gone even further. When I've used a big industrial bandsaw/re-saw the side pressure was really just a by-product of the feed rollers.



Sorry Jelly, I was thinking BIG and RESAW, as you are aware.
In light of new info on the saw size, etc, I agree with the Custard above.

Rodders


----------



## Jelly (25 Jan 2016)

What I'm taking away from this is that I should build a sturdy fence to support the boards and try it a bit more, then try it and with any luck that should feel adequate to controllwithout side pressure from an additional fence or guide.

Rodders, I'd like to build or buy (all things considered, buy would be much better, but building can be a fun thing in itself) a 'proper band resaw' in the fullness of time, but that's contingent on at least my financial situation remains good and my partner keeping the faith with our plan rent cheaply and save until she's in her late 20's (my mid 30's) then self build rather than buy a house. Something like a pittless Stenner or small Robinson that would be (just) able to take reasonably sized greenwood cants and process them into beams and boards...


----------

